# "H a double l o double u double e n" song and album dl



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have this among my many Halloween LPs. That's probably my favorite Halloween kids song along with "Halloween Friends" from the "Spooky Halloween" LP.

"We...are...here...to....scare...you....who..who..who..."


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2010)

Love that song too, its a favorite of my kids in fact, and even helped my daughter spell the name Halloween long before her classmates! LOL!

Halloweiner, do you know of links to the 2 that you mentioned? (Halloween Friends, and Spooky Halloween) I'll bet they love those as well. thanks in advance!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Spooky Halloween!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

There you go Drac. Thanks Dinosaur1972!

These were two of the earliest Lps that I donwloaded at Scar Stuff. Who I'm sure he's inspired by now 100's of thousands of dollars worth of Halloween LP sales thanks to his awesome blog. I know he inspried me alone to buy what's amounted to about $3,000 worth of Halloween recordings because of his blog. 

Whoever says music sharing blogs should be banned needs to study the facts about how much money collector's have been lead to spend due to those very blogs that the money grubbers want to get rid of. Heck if it wasn't for these blogs 100's of these recordings would have gone unheard of. I know of at dozens of artists who still release new recordings now that I never would have heard of had it not been for music blogs. Due to those very blogs I've been inspried to start buying their recordings. The greatest example I can think of is Midnight Syndicate. I'd never heard of them before coming to this forum. Since learning about them here I've purchased every single one of their CDs but maybe 2 or 3 of their first ones that you can't hardly find anywhere.


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2010)

You guys rock, thanks so much for the info! Any idea when this was released out of curiosity?


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

the file says 1974 on the Wonderland Singers one.
thanks Dinosaur, i'd never heard this one either


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

For more Lps along this line try:

"Halloween Songs That Tickle Your Funny Bone"
"Halloween Sounds And music For Your Parties, Trick Or Treaters Or School Festivals"
"Monster Album"
"Monster Mash Music"
"Mostly Ghostly"
"Spike Jones Screaming Spooktacular In Stereo Sound"
"Spooky Music For Spooky Occassions"
"Wee Sing For Halloween"


All of these are recordings that I think Grade School kids would even like now days.


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG! MY teacher used to play this in kindergarten! I haven't heard this in almost 35 years!

Thanks for sharing this. It means a lot to me. Not I can play it for my kids.


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

My wife uses that Wade Denning & Kay Lande in her kindergarten class thanks to scar stuff! I love that song and my kids do as well.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I've had about a dozen teachers write to me asking for both of these links for the same reason as your wife Coffindan. It's good to know that teachers are still allowed to play them.


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2010)

Halloweiner -
good point, but don't be surprised if such songs become outlawed soon, much like the Halloween holiday in itself. For example, my kids are just lucky to be able to wear a costume to school, but they have all sorts of guidelines - such as it cant be scary, you cant have fake weapons, you cant wear a mask, and all this other stuff. Just right there, there goes Power Rangers, Frankenstein, and Pirates - and tons of other things. We must enjoy it while we can !


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

The kids don't wear their costumes to school on the school day here BUT they always have a "Fall Festival" either before or after Halloween and kids are always encouraged to dress in a costume. 

My wife uses her own discretion when playing that cd. She does normally use it every year though.


----------



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

We sang this song in elementary school. It's one of my first Halloween memory, and I still remember all the words. I was lucky enough to find it on Scar Stuff a few years back and play it for my kids every year.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Coffindan said:


> My wife uses her own discretion when playing that cd. She does normally use it every year though.


I've had several current Elementary School teachers write to me saying that they play it for their classes every Halloween now. Many of them play it because their teacher(s) played it for them when they were little.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I also remember singing along to the Wonderland Singers ... there was a slideshow that accompanied the record. What I wouldn't give to see that slideshow again.


----------

